# Mio Michigan Close Call



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Mio Michigan Close Call* 

Luckily No One Was Hurt, And No Damages.
Be careful out there!


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

that was a close one! thankfully everyone was alright but dang that was close. That's why i try to travel at a pretty slow pace of 25. Also noticed it appeared they didn't have their lights on either! Always run with headlights on!


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

BulldogOutlander said:


> that was a close one! thankfully everyone was alright but dang that was close. That's why i try to travel at a pretty slow pace of 25. Also noticed it appeared they didn't have their lights on either! Always run with headlights on!


Thank You for watching the video, and the Comment.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

What does the law require regarding lights??

I thought rear light)s) had to be on at all times.. Is one, two or none required? Could be wrong.


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

Head lights and tail light on.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

CL-Lewiston said:


> What does the law require regarding lights??
> 
> None! I thought rear light)s) had to be on at all times.. Is one, two or none required? Could be wrong.


There isn't a law requiring headlights/taillights to be on while trail riding. You will need them on to ride on county roads though. Most dirt bikes don't even come with lights.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Doubt headlights on would of mattered much. Watch the corners, just like when on the snowmobile.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Way too many people going way too fast. Especially on a holiday weekend it's even more crazy than normal. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Two SXS would have been tight on that stretch. That was a wake up call for sure. Glad you were able to avoid trouble.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

The Mio trail is 50" or less. Not sure the SxS should have been on there. Maybe it was one of the smaller SxS's.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

tmanmi said:


> The Mio trail is 50" or less. Not sure the SxS should have been on there. Maybe it was one of the smaller SxS's.



I'd say you're right. Trail looks like a 50" or less. And the guy that's behind should know how many riders, not a guess.. When I rode A LOT "up there" if you were in front ya held up fingers to show how many more riders behind ya


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

my problem is i always want to wave at fellow riders and we ride alone most of the time lol


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

snortwheeze said:


> I'd say you're right. Trail looks like a 50" or less. And the guy that's behind should know how many riders, not a guess.. When I rode A LOT "up there" if you were in front ya held up fingers to show how many more riders behind ya


The one North of town a ways is over 50" ORV route but the Bull Gap trails are not.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

snortwheeze said:


> I'd say you're right. Trail looks like a 50" or less. And the guy that's behind should know how many riders, not a guess.. When I rode A LOT "up there" if you were in front ya held up fingers to show how many more riders behind ya


That looks like it may be a RZR Trail which is 50" wide and perfectly legal to ride on a 50" trail. Now if they widened it with offset wheels, it may not be legal. Several manufactures offer 50" SxS's so they can be ridden on the 50" trails. I have ridden a lot of 50" trails and they barely fit a 48" quad let alone a 50" SXS with a roll cage.


----------

